# Scanning laptop at DLA5



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Tonight they told us we have to scan the laptop QR code to get paid. Half the time they don't have us scan it. Not scanning packages from now on until I scan the screen


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

They probably should send an email about that


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

shit at DLA5 is so random. have you ever run into that old short guy that drives a maxima and goes around telling people to go over the block time then contact amazon for more money? also tells everyone to leave stuff behind he is fun to talk to but i wouldnt take his advice thats for sure.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

First thing I look for. Ok ok, not the first thing.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

We have been doing that in Dallas at least 3 or 4 months now we scan the QR code when we get there and then we scan the QR code when we leave


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Did this on Fri in Portland. Blue vest chick said no scan no cheese....it a flirty manor not the usual owner-slave demeanor that most of us are used to. But yes scan if you want cheese.


----------

